# inshore north florida from the past few weeks



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

It never gets old, does it? I think I'm still about 3 weeks away from getting out again. Working 2 weekends and then a weekend Bambi hunt back home.
Those pics really got me jonesin to get out tho.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

nice work as usual!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Sbc its a good thing you dont commercially fish for reds bc if you did i would feel the effect on the population all the way down here in south florida


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Sbc its a good thing you dont commercially fish for reds bc if you did i would feel the effect on the population all the way down here in south florida


lol...no fear dude, the majority of the reds i catch are returned to fight another day...not saying i dont keep one every now and then but i value the sport of catch more then eating  the trout and flounders are not always as lucky though ;D


----------



## blackdrumjoanie (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice looking fish. Maybe you could sell some at the local market and use some of the money to pay back your momma and daddy ;D Or maybe get out and work instead of out fishing. Ain't no money to made in that :-[


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> Nice looking fish. Maybe you could sell some at the local market and use some of the money to pay back your momma and daddy ;D Or maybe get out and work instead of out fishing. Ain't no money to made in that :-[



Either you know SBC or you're a complete d-bag. Nice first post BTW.

On the other hand, those reds look really nice and healthy. I haven't gotten out very much lately, but this post gives me some motivation.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> > Nice looking fish.  Maybe you could sell some at the local market and use some of the money to pay back your momma and daddy ;D  Or maybe get out and work instead of out fishing.  Ain't no money to made in that :-[
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 definitely sounds like mudfish_memaw is either a dirtbag or a can of spam thats gone bad [smiley=greenchainsaw.gif]


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Great job


----------



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

Great pictures and good job getting on the fish.


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

I can almost read your GPS from the pics if only a little better resolution, I could find one of your honey holes ;D


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> I can almost read your GPS from the pics if only a little better resolution, I could find one of your honey holes ;D


LMAO, that's pretty sharp.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> I can almost read your GPS from the pics if only a little better resolution, I could find one of your honey holes ;D



lol... i was thinking that as i was writing the report ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Glad to see you're still killing em, SBC. What is it you do for a living again? I might need a career change. This new job is cutting into my fishing time way too much! ;D


----------

